# Microsoft Word & Excel 2010 random crashes



## bexxgirl (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi all - would appreciate some assistance with this.

The OS is Windows 7 and I have recently installed Office 2010 Home & Student version.

However, this problem is a hangover from my old computer which ran Windows XP and had Office 2003 installed.

The problem has remained the same. Periodically when working in Word or Excel, it will crash and I am able to restart the program and recover my documents (mostly), but they all come back out of order which is a huge hassle in terms of the way my day to day work goes.

The error message that I get is this or a variation:

Problem signature:
 Problem Event Name: BEX
 Application Name: WINWORD.EXE
 Application Version: 14.0.5123.5000
 Application Timestamp: 4c646b38
 Fault Module Name: unknown
 Fault Module Version: 0.0.0.0
 Fault Module Timestamp: 00000000
 Exception Offset: a1544203
 Exception Code: c0000005
 Exception Data: 00000008
 OS Version: 6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
 Locale ID: 5129

Additional information about the problem:
 LCID: 1033
 skulcid: 1033


Another time the Exception Offset was 000eedac.

Upon advice from an 'IT' person, I downloaded and installed Paretologic PC and it reckoned it had scanned and fixed everything. Lies (and yes, I had restarted it). Also, it asked me about a bunch of drivers - whether I should download them - but I'm not sure if I should.

I should also note that I am running a file converter, as I have documents which date back to 2002. Someone who came to check my system said that I don't have any corrupt files or viruses.

I have also tried this solution, which was initially posted about Word 2007, but I was hoping:

The issue is with a corrupted key in the registry. The steps to fix this problem are:

Exit all Office programs.
Open the Registry Editor by selecting _Start_, _Run_, type regedit, and then select OK.
Locate the following registry subkey: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\12.0\Word\DataBack up the registry key (select the Data folder, and then select _File_ then _Export_. Call it whatever you want and save it to an easily accessible spot like your desktop). 
Delete the _Data_ subkey (select _Data_, then select _Delete_ from the _Edit_ menu).
Exit Registry Editor.
Start Word. Ta da!
I am now at a total loss and have been dealing with daily crashing at random times since January.

Please help! The person who is supposed to be assisting me with this seems to be plugging questions into Google, which I can do myself...


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Since you have had this same problem on a different machine and version of Office, then I would say that it is either your data files are corrupted or that you have some external hardware issues.

Do you have a USB drive that you have used on both of these machines?

Are these files you are working on, are they on your local hard drive or are they on a external or network drive?


----------



## bexxgirl (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Dave - thanks for your reply.

Yes, we have 3 office USBs and a 320G external drive that we use to transfer documents to each other. 

My files are saved on my C drive on my computer.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

What do you mean by "office USBs"?
Are you working on a company machine?


----------



## bexxgirl (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes, I am. But we're not networked and the computer I use for most of my work stuff is not connected to the internet generally because we try to protect the information. We're not exactly fancy here - a small office and very lo-tech.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

This Windows 7 machine that you are having issues with, is it up to date with all of the Windows and Office updates?

What protection programs are you running of other than this "Paretologic PC " ?


----------



## bexxgirl (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes, the 'tech' who came in installed all of the updates.

It's on a 90-day Norton free trial at the moment, which was installed when the tech did the updates.

Other than that, it hasn't had any protection software because it's never been connected to the internet before last week.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Remember that there are updates released every month, and they need to be done.

This "Paretologic PC " may have messed things up more if it cleaned the registry.


----------



## bexxgirl (Apr 13, 2011)

The updates were done last Thursday (exactly a week ago), and the program has still crashed every day since then. The Paretologic PC was done on Monday and the crashing persists.

Have you got any ideas about what I can try?


----------

